# Wellness for large breed puppies? loose stools



## akinr (Oct 27, 2009)

When I got my Murphy, he was eating Puppy Chow. :yuck::yuck::yuck:
Although he is my first dog (alway been a cat person) I learned my lesson about pet foods several years ago when my precious cat suffered an agonizing death from eating that poisoned pet food from China.
So before getting my golden, I did a lot of research on dog food, and after talking with the salesman at Hollywood Feed, I went with Wellness.
I saw an immediate change in his BMs. They went from awful, stinky, black, rubbery looking logs (with a lot of mucus) to nice brown logs.
However, after about a week of perfect BMs, he started having intermittent loose stools, or a firm log that ends soft. I have recently started adding some pumpkin to his meals and this seems to be helping. What I want to know is 1) can teething cause the loose stools? or 2) is this something that others have experienced with Wellness?

I just hate the idea of changing his food again, but will if I need to. But if this is something that happens regularly for puppies, maybe I should hold out a little longer? Anyway, he's been checked out and has no parasites or any problems. So should I just keep doing the pumpkin thing or what?


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

How long has it been happening? Has he had any treats or anything else that could have caused the soft stools?

I would probably try to wait it out longer, if it hasn't been too long since it started.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I too would give it awhile longer, and give the pumpkin for 2-3 more days. Lexi's last litter of puppies were all on Wellness Large Breed puppy, and all 10 of them have done very well on the food. If it continues after giving it more time, then I would consider changing the food. Hopefully, this will stop very soon, and his stools will be normal again. :crossfing


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Teething can cause loose stools. If he has been doing really well on the food you can always add a probiotic like Natures Farmacy http://www.naturesfarmacy.com/store/details.php?prodId=197


----------



## dlassell (Jun 17, 2009)

My Rookie was having a hard time with Wellness as well. He had loose stools and went #2 a lot! He would even wake up during the night to go. I've switched him to "Chicken Soup for the puppy lover's soul" and what a difference it made! He is going #2 much less and he doesn't even wake up at night anymore! I think it was making him very gassy. I've also noticed a change in his temperament, he's much more relaxed. 
Good luck!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Teething and stress can definitely cause loose stools, as can a rich food.


----------

